# Unusual AF after HyCoSy? (A bit tmi)



## Leila Fae

Hello!

I had my HyCoSy a week and a half ago. It all went fine and I was told that everything looked as it should. I was on CD12 and was told that I was about to ovulate.

Late in the evening of CD20 I started having some pink spotting, indicative of impending AF. On CD21 I had heavy red spotting, although only really when I went to the loo, and no need for the trusty mooncup. On CD22 it was brown spotting ending up in really sludgy spotting this morning and now nothing at all.

I usually have shortish cycles of 24/25 days and spot a bit beforehand. AF has always been light but I need my mooncup for a couple of days. This one has been really odd and I don't know whether it's due to the HyCoSy or just a coincidence.

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hey Hun

oh I'm really not sure ? Could it be implantation or is it def af ? Have you done a test ? 
I'm on the waiting list for hy cosy so just waiting for cd1 which I'm looking forward to ! Sounds strange coz obviously I would rather be pregnant but just feel at this stage of ttc it's not going to happen ! 

Just out of interest as I'm also from Kent, how long did you have to wait ?
I'm hoping I get in this cycle but nurse said it may be long time but couldn't give estimate 

Also did they advise what happens next ? As I know every area seems to be different so would be great to know

it's great that everything looks good though ?
I'm so nervous about mine 

X


----------



## Leila Fae

It was definitely AF. I did a test this morning just in case (not least because I'm going out tonight and will be partaking in several drinks!) and it was BFN.

We waited for about 3 months for our initial appointment at the clinic, then another 2-3 for the HyCoSy. We've got an appointment for 24 Jan if we've not had a BFP to look at our options but on the local news this week they said that my local PCT won't be making any IVF referrals until April because of a budget deficit. I'm not sure how that will affect us.

I won't be pregnant by Jan as DH is away and I won't be seeing him really until Christmas, which is the wrong time in my cycle anyway. The FS has said that there's nothing wrong with me and that we are currently unexplained although there's a possibility of male factor as DH's morphology and count were a little low. The plan in Jan is to discuss our options.


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hi leila 

Sorry to hear it was a BFN for you... So you have some time before hubby goes away then ? You never know.

Oh I see, I'll probably have a bit of a wait then, I was kind of hoping I would get on this cycle but maybe not then. 

Good luck for jan, my app is also jan

can you not get your app bought forward if you've had the hsg or are you awaiting for any other tests ? 

I'm only waiting for my hsg now 

Yeah I heard that too, was a bit worried cause surely they will have a back log?
Let's not worry about it at the mo and take one step at a time

have a nice eve and have a drink for me ! I miss it

x

X


----------



## 678star-bex

hiya, i hope u r ok.

i can't shed any light im afraid but just wanted to share my experience after a hsg. was 4 days late and cramping like hell today. bled heavy but fading now. weird. hope ur ok baby dust.


----------



## reddysgirl

Hi both, 

I'm from Kent too. I had my HyCosy appt yesterday - not so good results because my tubes appeared totally blocked and the doctor thinks I might have a cyst on one of my ovaries :nope:
Although as my OH keeps saying at least they know what the problem is now so they can try and do something about it. Got an appointment for a laproscopy for early Jan to try and clear my tubes. 

Ebony_Blaze, i know you asked in another thread about the HyCosy and what to expect - so be prepared for the least dignified procedure ever - legs acimbo. (although one of the nurses fainted during my procedure which didn't help!!:dohh:) When they do the internal scan its a bit uncomfortable, but the hycosy itself I didn't even feel! So its nothing to worry about (and i'm a total wuss!!)

The doctor said that she could see an egg about to be released yesterday which is good because at least i'm working (lol) but crap coz I know the egg and spermies won't meet due to my stupid tubes!! ](*,)

Hope everything goes ok for both of you. Which trusts are you being treated by?


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi reddysgirl. So sorry to hear that the news wasn't good :hugs:

We're currently classified as unexplained with possible male factor. I'm seen by Maidstone & Tunbridge Wells NHS Trust and am going back in late Jan to discuss referrals. We should have one shot at conceiving before then as I should be oving over new year and I will be with DH then. Haven't seen him since 24 Oct and the 2 days between now and Christmas when he'll be popping home are at the wrong times in my cycle. 

Good luck with the laparoscopy!


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

HI 

I'm with Medway and they have been pretty good - quick actually - I didnt need to wait for my HyCosy at all, 
Thanks for the advice, it's good to know as apart from looking on the internet have no idea what to expect at all and the most thing I'm worried about is the results I think...all will be revealed !

Good luck girls

x


----------



## reddysgirl

I'm with Maidstone & tunbridge Wells too, but not sure why as I live in Sittingbourne so Medway would be closer for me. But I don't really care as long as I get this all sorted out. 

I had about a 2 month wait for my Hycosy and will hopefully get my date for the lap in early Jan. I hate the waiting!! 

Yeah the HyCosy procedure isn't anything to worry about at all, like you say its more the results - which to be honest I hadn't even thought about because I was so nervous about the procedure. 

My one piece of advice is to try to relax whilst your having it done, the doctor said afterwards that sometimes when you body tenses your tubes can tense which make them appear to be blocked - although she didn't tell me that until after the procedure!! I was tense the whole time anticipating that it would hurt, but it didn't. 

Good luck with the procedure hun, I hope the results are good for u!! xxx


----------



## 678star-bex

aww good luck to u both. this is my 1st cycle since hsg so BD like mad at the mo!! :winkwink:


----------



## reddysgirl

Oooh good luck bex. Hope the HSG works in your favour - you could have a xmas BFP!!! xxx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hi girls

HyCosy was a little painful for me when they were putting the dye in, my left tube is clear and she said that everything looked normal but the dye wasnt going though my right tube, she mentioned to the nurse that it was dialated ? Nopt really too sure what this meant but just waiting for my FS app next month ( managed to get it changed from jan to dec so happier about that.

The good thing is that I think I'm due to ovulate on my left hand side this cycle so hopefully may have a chance this month !

She also said it takes 6 months for the pill to get out your system then obviously I'm out every other month due to only having one clear tube so may take me a little longer

x


----------



## Leila Fae

Ebony: :hugs:


----------

